
Crowd rank community photos, a different way to enjoy user generated content - johntiror
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.pixide.app
======
johntiror
Hi, Pixide is the app that we worked on in the last year. It's an app about
photo contests, we're currently in beta testing and we'd love to have your
feedbacks. We're a team of 7 people from Italy, we hope you'll like it :)

If you have an iPhone please send me your email at info@pixide.org or submit
your email on www.pixide.org so I can invite you on TestFlight.

Any comment/suggestion is really appreciated!

